# Any Motorcyclists On Here?



## tixntox

I've been through quite a lot in my time. Vincent Comet, Suzuki GT380, Honda CB750, Kawasaki Ninja, Suzuki Teapot, BSA Royal Star, BMW R65, Honda CB500T, Currently riding a Suzuki bandit 600.


----------



## MIKE

Hi, yes there are a few of us 

Here's mine, not so clean at the moment with all this flaming rain :cry2:



















Mike


----------



## mjolnir

This is my Hornet. My first and only bike so far.










Theres nothing better than going for a ride on a sunny morning. Now all I need is a sunny morning.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve had this for the last three years...










Mind you I`ve owned and ridden a few others over the last 40 years...



> Puch Maxi
> 
> *BSA M21 ex-AA outfit* (a bit of a jump from the Puch  )
> 
> *Greeves Challenger 250cc MX* I can`t remember why I bought this it obviously wasn`t road legal so I only rode it round the back garden of the the house we were squatting in was loud as thunder so you can imagine how the neighbours felt*  *
> 
> Norman B4 Sports (Villiers 2T 250 twin)I actually bought a second one for spares which some bright spark had drilled hundreads of holes in the frame to lighten then painted bright yellow, I never managed to get either to run.
> 
> *Francis Barnet (or was it a James?) *I think it was a 125 but can`t be sure( I was a hippy & out of my head most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Honda Dax ST50* yes I have actually owned a `MonkeyBike` although technically it wasn`t really one. whatever it was well cool & supprisingly good off road & in the snow
> 
> 
> 
> KMZ MT-9 *Dneiper* (left hand) outfit) my first brand new bike, reverse gear was very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> CZ 175 unexciting but reliable.
> 
> *Honda CD175*, a totally cool machine which although a few years old when I bought was like new.
> 
> *Honda C70* they may be reliable as f*ck but IMO they`re lethal, the only bike to throw me off for no aparrent reason.
> 
> *IMZ M66* *Ural*, I had two one pulling a Busmar double adult sidecar the other a solo, until the first blow a cylinder clean off (a story that made it to the pages of some motorcycle mags). The other was totally reliable & I later fitted a proper IMZ left hand side car on it.
> 
> *BSA B40 *350 single, lovely.
> 
> *KMZ Dneiper MT-9 solo* (I was a sucker for these things  )
> 
> 
> 
> Kawasaki A1 Samurai 250 twin WOW!!
> 
> *Yamaha DT175* great fun, got nicked by a twat who ran it straight into a wall :taz:
> 
> *Suzuki GT500*, described (apptly I think by a mate) as a very `European` Japanese motorcycle.
> 
> 
> 
> Yamaha 250 twin(1960s? air cooled) I can`t remember which model & although it ran I never did get it on the road.
> 
> *MZ TS250*, a superb machine.
> 
> *Kawasaki Z200 *like the CZ unexciting but reliable.
> 
> *CZ175 Trail* as above.
> 
> *BMW R80* enough said :wink2:
> 
> *BSA M21* solo, girder forks, ridged frame made in 1946 one of the first to be made after the war it had been unused for over twenty years when I bought it, I really regreted selling it but had nowhere to keep it
> 
> *Kawasaki KH250 *sex on wheels, absolutely gorgeous & supprisingly comfy on long trips
> 
> 
> 
> Yamaha DT175 I liked the first one so much I got another.
> 
> *MZ TS125* boring but relable.
> 
> *Suzuki GN250* as above but more reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> Suzuki RV 125 my present bike & only the second I`ve bought new, I now only ride it when the weather`s good (I`ve done enough rain, snow freezzing my nuts off in my time thank you very much)
> 
> I`ve this sneeky feeling I might have missed some but I`ll let you know if/when I do remember them :wink2:
> 
> Edit> I nearly bought a V*eloctte MAC* in the 70s but the seller changed his mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I`d forget something, I had a third *KMZ MT-9 *(again a solo), I told you I was a sucker for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remembered I`ve also owned a *AJS 350 Model 16* & a* Honda TL-125*.
> 
> I can`t remember all the types of bikes I`ve borrowed but they include..
> 
> *BSA A10 Golden Flash outfit*.
> 
> *BSA Bantam* that had been chopped with a coffin tank :blink:
> 
> *Triumph 500* (not sure which model)
> 
> *Triumph 350 twin*.
> 
> *Triumph 750 Bonnie* a gawd awful machine.
> 
> *Triumph Trident* even worse then the Bonnie.
> 
> *Laverda Jota* that clutch, my finger joints :cry2:
> 
> *Suzuki GT750 *big, fat heavy, but cool.
> 
> *Suzuki GT380* nice.
> 
> *Suzuki RV125* the original short one with ballon tyres, very odd
> 
> *Can-Am Bombadier* another heavy clutch.
> 
> *MZ ES150* with Earles forks, different.
> 
> *Panther 120* thump....thump...thump B)
> 
> 
> 
> Kawasaki Z650 surprisingly docile in traffic & very fast out of town.
> 
> *Kawasaki GT550* worthy but boring.
> 
> *Kawasaki GT750* as above but bigger.
> 
> *Honda 400F *way cool.
> 
> *Yamaha RD125* nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Kawasaki 750 *Custom* can`t remember the model probably because it was so unmemorable :yawn: :lol:
> 
> *Honda VT-250* interesting but why bother?
> 
> *BMW R100* not as smooth as the R80.
> 
> *MZ ES150* with Earles forks.
> 
> *Vespa *I`ve only just remembered that I rode one, can`t remember any details but it was interesting.
Click to expand...


----------



## magnet

I ride an old R1. Had it over 8 years now and would of probably been riding a new one if it wasn't for my wristwatch addiction :blink: :rltb:


----------



## zed4130

sadly not for the last 9 years since the kids came along ,one day lol, ive had a few,

1981 cb750f

1983 vf750

1992 cbr900 fireblade loved that,

then i got my dream bike 1978 z1r1000 i also had a few cx500 for winter hacking mainly ex dispatch bikes they go on for ever,had one in my garden once for 2 years in all weather , did a oil change new plugs and off it went, once the kids are a little older im going to get another old fireblade as really liked them alot,

paul


----------



## Silver Hawk

Got a few oldies...


----------



## zed4130

lovely matchless, is it a 500 ?


----------



## Silver Hawk

zed4130 said:


> lovely matchless, is it a 500 ?


600cc OHC 4-cylinder Matchess Silver Hawk from 1935


----------



## zed4130

Silver Hawk said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lovely matchless, is it a 500 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 600cc OHC 4-cylinder Matchess Silver Hawk from 1935
Click to expand...

its amazing, a lady i looked after a few years ago knew laurence of arabia and told me storys about the brough superior he had and died on, that is on my dream bike list,although the price of those is amazing, i love old british bikes, never had one only jap stuff, one day i hope, your matchless is in amazing condition very well looked after,

paul


----------



## Omegamaniac

I have a Suzuki DL1000 V-Strom and a Kawasaki GPZ500S at the moment.

Have had

Honda C70

CZ125 from old eatern europe

Jawa 350twin with Velorex sidecar

BMW R60/6 (1976)

BMW R80RT

BMW K75 triple

Suzuki RF600R

Yamaha FJ1200 ABS

BMW R1100RT, the best BMW I have had

And I have a Honda ST1100 Pan Euro and Deauville 700 for job bikes, all kitted out with blues and twos. No Im not a bike cop. I help run a medical transport charity, delivering supplies out of hours for the local hospitals.

Have a look at the National Association of Blood Bikes website to see what we get up to


----------



## Defender

tixntox said:


> I've been through quite a lot in my time. Vincent Comet, Suzuki GT380, Honda CB750, Kawasaki Ninja, Suzuki Teapot, BSA Royal Star, BMW R65, Honda CB500T, Currently riding a Suzuki bandit 600.


Hi there,

Yes, you can add me to the list.

Currently riding a '06 Triumph 900 Scrambler, which has just had it's first MOT.

Before that going back, a '97 Triumph Tiger 900 along with a 1999 Honda CRM250AR, 1994 Yamaha TDM850, 1992 Yamaha XJ600, 1986 Yamaha XJ600, 1991 Yamaha TDR250, 1986 Kawasaki KMX125, 1978 Yamaha DT100, 1974 Yamaha FS1-E, 1972 Garelli Rekord.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:


----------



## tixntox

It was a bad back caused by balancing carbs that moved me onto another hobby (watches!). I just love tinkering with anything mechanical. My Bandit is just bulletproof so I just ride it now. Takes me all my time to get a rag to it!


----------



## scoobie232

Here are a few of mine from past and present

2006 Montesa 4RT.










2005 Gas Gas 250 Pro.










1974 Yamaha MX360.










1974 CZ 250 Falta Rep.










1962 Triumph tiger cub in trials trim.










1963 BSA B40 in trials trim.










Ill do the road bikes in another post.

H..


----------



## MIKE

An intresting selection you have or had 

Loving the two old Brits 

Mike


----------



## Andy Tims

On my second GSXR 750 at the moment.

Ride pretty well every day to work - 400 miles per week.


----------



## Guest

Current steeds are Honda Africa Twin for general use and longer trips (just back from Pyrenees), Suzuki DRZ400E for green laning, and Ducati 748 for playing on the track.


----------



## Guest

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve had this for the last three years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I`ve owned and ridden a few others over the last 40 years...
> 
> QUOTE QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> Puch Maxi*
> 
> *BSA M21 ex-AA outfit* (a bit of a jump from the Puch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *Greeves Challenger 250cc MX* I can`t remember why I bought this it obviously wasn`t road legal so I only rode it round the back garden of the the house we were squatting in was loud as thunder so you can imagine how the neighbours felt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman B4 Sports (Villiers 2T 250 twin)*I actually bought a second one for spares which some bright spark had drilled hundreads of holes in the frame to lighten then painted bright yellow, I never managed to get either to run.
> 
> *Francis Barnet (or was it a James?) *I think it was a 125 but can`t be sure( I was a hippy & out of my head most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Honda Dax ST50* yes I have actually owned a `MonkeyBike` although technically it wasn`t really one. whatever it was well cool & supprisingly good off road & in the snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> KMZ MT-9* *Dneiper* (left hand) outfit) my first brand new bike, reverse gear was very cool.
> 
> *
> 
> CZ 175* unexciting but reliable.
> 
> *Honda CD175*, a totally cool machine which although a few years old when I bought was like new.
> 
> *Honda C70* they may be reliable as f*ck but IMO they`re lethal, the only bike to throw me off for no aparrent reason.
> 
> *IMZ M66* *Ural*, I had two one pulling a Busmar double adult sidecar the other a solo, until the first blow a cylinder clean off (a story that made it to the pages of some motorcycle mags). The other was totally reliable & I later fitted a proper IMZ left hand side car on it.
> 
> *BSA B40 *350 single, lovely.
> 
> *KMZ Dneiper MT-9 solo* (I was a sucker for these things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *
> 
> Kawasaki A1 Samurai 250 twin *WOW!!
> 
> *Yamaha DT175* great fun, got nicked by a twat who ran it straight into a wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Suzuki GT500*, described (apptly I think by a mate) as a very `European` Japanese motorcycle.
> 
> *
> 
> Yamaha 250 twin(1960s? air cooled)* I can`t remember which model & although it ran I never did get it on the road.
> 
> *MZ TS250*, a superb machine.
> 
> *Kawasaki Z200 *like the CZ unexciting but reliable.
> 
> *CZ175 Trail* as above.
> 
> *BMW R80* enough said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BSA M21* solo, girder forks, ridged frame made in 1946 one of the first to be made after the war it had been unused for over twenty years when I bought it, I really regreted selling it but had nowhere to keep it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kawasaki KH250 *sex on wheels, absolutely gorgeous & supprisingly comfy on long trips
> 
> *
> 
> Yamaha DT175* I liked the first one so much I got another.
> 
> *MZ TS125* boring but relable.
> 
> *Suzuki GN250* as above but more reliable.
> 
> *
> 
> Suzuki RV 125* my present bike & only the second I`ve bought new, I now only ride it when the weather`s good (I`ve done enough rain, snow freezzing my nuts off in my time thank you very much)
> 
> I`ve this sneeky feeling I might have missed some but I`ll let you know if/when I do remember them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit> I nearly bought a V*eloctte MAC* in the 70s but the seller changed his mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE (mach 0.0013137 @ Feb 22 2009, 06:33 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>I knew I`d forget something, I had a third *KMZ MT-9 *(again a solo), I told you I was a sucker for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remembered I`ve also owned a *AJS 350 Model 16* & a* Honda TL-125*.
> 
> I can`t remember all the types of bikes I`ve borrowed but they include..
> 
> *BSA A10 Golden Flash outfit*.
> 
> *BSA Bantam* that had been chopped with a coffin tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Triumph 500* (not sure which model)
> 
> *Triumph 350 twin*.
> 
> *Triumph 750 Bonnie* a gawd awful machine.
> 
> *Triumph Trident* even worse then the Bonnie.
> 
> *Laverda Jota* that clutch, my finger joints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Suzuki GT750 *big, fat heavy, but cool.
> 
> *Suzuki GT380* nice.
> 
> *Suzuki RV125* the original short one with ballon tyres, very odd
> 
> *Can-Am Bombadier* another heavy clutch.
> 
> *MZ ES150* with Earles forks, different.
> 
> *Panther 120* thump....thump...thump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Kawasaki Z650* surprisingly docile in traffic & very fast out of town.
> 
> *Kawasaki GT550* worthy but boring.
> 
> *Kawasaki GT750* as above but bigger.
> 
> *Honda 400F *way cool.
> 
> *Yamaha RD125* nice.
> 
> *
> 
> Kawasaki 750* *Custom* can`t remember the model probably because it was so unmemorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Honda VT-250* interesting but why bother?
> 
> *BMW R100* not as smooth as the R80.
> 
> *MZ ES150* with Earles forks.
> 
> *Vespa *I`ve only just remembered that I rode one, can`t remember any details but it was interesting.


Phew !


----------



## ianboydsnr

MIKE said:


> An intresting selection you have or had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the two old Brits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


I wont say all the bikes I have owned in the past, just the ones that I currently own

Bandit 1200K6 GT










BMW R1150Gs










BMW R1100Rt










BMW K100Rs










BMW R65










Yamaha FJ1200 3xw abs(currently being restored)










:cheers:


----------

